

Filament – An App Platform for Websites - dtelepathy
http://filament.io/

======
SchizoDuckie
I have no clue what this is supposed to be doing. Apps? What apps? An app is
something that I install on my cellphone.

I see some scripts that could be jquery plugins or analytings thingies that I
can hook up or something by dragging and dropping?

So how are you going to integrate them? I guess this 'connecting' step means
that you have to install a javascript injecting portal?

Explain like i'm a developer please.

------
buckbova
So this is a plugin for plugins for wordpress?

~~~
techaddict009
Its confusing. Was going to post the same question. If it is Plugin then there
are already thousands existing in market what is need of it?

~~~
dtelepathy
There are thousands of plugins, but they are all platform specific (WP,
Joomla...etc). Filament works on any site that accepts JS. It can also be used
to connect existing web apps to your site (i.e. MailChimp) without embedding
code.

------
brianbreslin
AppSumo has been doing something like this for a few months. Sumome email apps
and tweet highlight stuff

------
NathanCH
Cool, "apps" that don't work in Firefox.

~~~
dtelepathy
What aspect is not working in FF?

